# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  ♥ VolcanoBox Presents All Samsung CDMA & All LG CDMA Phones Repair ESN/MEID ♥

## mohamed73

VolcanoBox Happy to Presents you   THE CDMA UPDATE  what you have in this ?  Almost All CDMA phones for Repair MEID/ESN from Samsung & LG & Other  Here is Supported model lists.  Samsung CDMA     SCH-A570 SCH-A670 SCH-A930 SCH-B139 SCH-B259 SCH-i100 Gem SCH-i225 Exec       SCH-i400 Galaxy S Continuum SCH-i500   Galaxy S Fascinate SCH-I535 SCH-i600 SCH-i770 Saga       SCH-i800   Galaxy Tab U.S. Cellular       SCH-i800   Galaxy Tab Verizon SCH-i910   Omnia SCH-i920   Omnia II SCH-N380       SCH-R100 SCH-R200 SCH-R210 SCH-R211 SCH-R260 SCH-R261 SCH-R270 SCH-R300 SCH-R311   Axle US Cellular       SCH-R330   USCC SCH-R350   Freeform       SCH-R351   Alltel SCH-R351   Bell SCH-R351   Uscellular SCH-R360   Freeform II SCH-R380   Freeform III SCH-R390 SCH-R400 SCH-R430   Cricket SCH-R470 SCH-R500 SCH-R510   Alltel SCH-R510   Wafer Pelephone SCH-R520 SCH-R530U   US Cellular SCH-R550   JetSet SCH-R570   Metro Pcs SCH-R580   USCC SCH-R600       SCH-R610 SCH-R630   Messager Touch SCH-R680 SCH-R710   Cricket SCH-R720   Cricet SCH-R720   MetroPCS SCH-R760 SCH-R800 SCH-R850   Caliber SCH-R880   Acclaim SCH-R920   MetroPCS SCH-S179 SCH-S219 SCH-U209 SCH-U340 SCH-U340   Pelephone SCH-U350   Alltel SCH-U350   Verizon SCH-U360   Gusto SCH-U365   Gusto 2 Verizon SCH-U410   VZW       SCH-U450 SCH-U450   Koodo SCH-U460 SCH-U470   Juke SCH-U490 SCH-U540 SCH-U550 SCH-U620 SCH-U640   Convoy SCH-U650 SCH-U740 SCH-U820 SCH-U960 SCH-V740 SCH-W619 SCH-W629 SHW-M250L   Galaxy S2 SPH-A303 SPH-A503 SPH-A560 SPH-A580 SPH-A610 SPH-A620 SPH-A640 SPH-A660 SPH-A680 SPH-A840 SPH-A840 SPH-A900 SPH-A900 SPH-A920 SPH-D600   Conquer 4G SPH-D700   Galaxy S Epic 4G SPH-D710   Galaxy S2 Epic Touch 4G SPH-D720   Nexus S SPH-i325   Ace SPH-i350   Intrepid SPH-L710   Galaxy S3 SPH-L900   Galaxy Note II SPH-M220 SPH-M230 SPH-M300 SPH-M305   Disney Mobile SPH-M320 SPH-M330 SPH-M350 SPH-M380 SPH-M500 SPH-M500   RUS SPH-M510 SPH-M520 SPH-M540   Rant SPH-M550 SPH-M560 SPH-M570 SPH-M580   Replenish SPH-M610 SPH-M620   UpStage SPH-M630 SPH-M800   Instinct SPH-M810   Instinct s30 SPH-M820   Galaxy Prevail SPH-M850   Instinct HD SPH-M900   Moment SPH-M910   Intercept Sprint SPH-M910   Intercept Virgin Mobile SPH-M920   Transform SPH-M930   Transform Ultra SPH-P100   Galaxy Tab SPH-Z400  LG CDMA    630 820 AX-145 AX-260   Rumor AX-380 AX-390 AX-585 AX-830   Glimmer CD-3600 GB102 HD-5330 ID-3000 LGC-330W LN-240 LN-510   Rumor Touch LS-670   Optimus S LS-696   Optimus Elite LS-840   Viper 4G LTE LS-855 LSI-110   Reliance LSI-120   Wifone LSP-345 LSP-400 LSP-430T LSP-450T LST-270T LX-1200 LX-125 LX-150 LX-160 LX-260   Rumor LX-265   Rumor 2 Sprint LX-290 LX-370 LX-400 LX-550   Fusic LX-570   Muziq LX-600   Lotus LX-610   Lotus MD-3600 MN-180 MS-690   Optimus M MS-695   Optimus M+ MS-770   Motion 4G MS-910   Esteem RD-2430 RD-2530 SD-1200 SD-1250 SP-110 SV-590   Chocolate TD-636 TD-636 TM-510 TP-5250 UN-200   Saber UN-510   Banter Touch US-740 US-760 UX-265   Rumor 2 UX-280 UX-300 UX-310 UX-390 UX-700 UX-830   Glimmer UX-840   Tritan V-111 VL-600 VN-150 VN-271 VS-660 Vortex VS-740 VS-750   Fathom VS-910   Revolution 4G VS-920   Spectrum VX-1000   Migo VX-11000   enV Touch       VX-3200 VX-5300 VX-5400 VX-5500 VX-5600   Accolade VX-6000 VX-6100 VX-7000 VX-7100   Glance VX-8100 VX-8300 VX-8350 VX-8500   Chocolate VX-8550   Chocolate 2 VX-8575   Chocolate Touch VX-8600   Chocolate Flip VX-8700   Shine VX-8800   Venus VX-9000 VX-9100   enV2 VX-9200   enV3 VX-9600   Versa VX-9700   Dare     This  is BETA update, If you found any bug or error during repair MEID/ESN  please report us. as well as if you found any unsupported phone please  contact me.   Still not have VolcanoBox ? Contact with you nearest GPGINDUSTRIES Distributor or Reseller !!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## snowman_0073

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## البردويل

اخي الكريم شكرا

----------


## eslamdafer

> volcanobox happy to presents you   the cdma update  what you have in this ?  almost all cdma phones for repair meid/esn from samsung & lg & other  here is supported model lists.  samsung cdma     sch-a570 sch-a670 sch-a930 sch-b139 sch-b259 sch-i100 gem sch-i225 exec       sch-i400 galaxy s continuum sch-i500   galaxy s fascinate sch-i535 sch-i600 sch-i770 saga       sch-i800   galaxy tab u.s. Cellular       sch-i800   galaxy tab verizon sch-i910   omnia sch-i920   omnia ii sch-n380       sch-r100 sch-r200 sch-r210 sch-r211 sch-r260 sch-r261 sch-r270 sch-r300 sch-r311   axle us cellular       sch-r330   uscc sch-r350   freeform       sch-r351   alltel sch-r351   bell sch-r351   uscellular sch-r360   freeform ii sch-r380   freeform iii sch-r390 sch-r400 sch-r430   cricket sch-r470 sch-r500 sch-r510   alltel sch-r510   wafer pelephone sch-r520 sch-r530u   us cellular sch-r550   jetset sch-r570   metro pcs sch-r580   uscc sch-r600       sch-r610 sch-r630   messager touch sch-r680 sch-r710   cricket sch-r720   cricet sch-r720   metropcs sch-r760 sch-r800 sch-r850   caliber sch-r880   acclaim sch-r920   metropcs sch-s179 sch-s219 sch-u209 sch-u340 sch-u340   pelephone sch-u350   alltel sch-u350   verizon sch-u360   gusto sch-u365   gusto 2 verizon sch-u410   vzw       sch-u450 sch-u450   koodo sch-u460 sch-u470   juke sch-u490 sch-u540 sch-u550 sch-u620 sch-u640   convoy sch-u650 sch-u740 sch-u820 sch-u960 sch-v740 sch-w619 sch-w629 shw-m250l   galaxy s2 sph-a303 sph-a503 sph-a560 sph-a580 sph-a610 sph-a620 sph-a640 sph-a660 sph-a680 sph-a840 sph-a840 sph-a900 sph-a900 sph-a920 sph-d600   conquer 4g sph-d700   galaxy s epic 4g sph-d710   galaxy s2 epic touch 4g sph-d720   nexus s sph-i325   ace sph-i350   intrepid sph-l710   galaxy s3 sph-l900   galaxy note ii sph-m220 sph-m230 sph-m300 sph-m305   disney mobile sph-m320 sph-m330 sph-m350 sph-m380 sph-m500 sph-m500   rus sph-m510 sph-m520 sph-m540   rant sph-m550 sph-m560 sph-m570 sph-m580   replenish sph-m610 sph-m620   upstage sph-m630 sph-m800   instinct sph-m810   instinct s30 sph-m820   galaxy prevail sph-m850   instinct hd sph-m900   moment sph-m910   intercept sprint sph-m910   intercept virgin mobile sph-m920   transform sph-m930   transform ultra sph-p100   galaxy tab sph-z400  lg cdma    630 820 ax-145 ax-260   rumor ax-380 ax-390 ax-585 ax-830   glimmer cd-3600 gb102 hd-5330 id-3000 lgc-330w ln-240 ln-510   rumor touch ls-670   optimus s ls-696   optimus elite ls-840   viper 4g lte ls-855 lsi-110   reliance lsi-120   wifone lsp-345 lsp-400 lsp-430t lsp-450t lst-270t lx-1200 lx-125 lx-150 lx-160 lx-260   rumor lx-265   rumor 2 sprint lx-290 lx-370 lx-400 lx-550   fusic lx-570   muziq lx-600   lotus lx-610   lotus md-3600 mn-180 ms-690   optimus m ms-695   optimus m+ ms-770   motion 4g ms-910   esteem rd-2430 rd-2530 sd-1200 sd-1250 sp-110 sv-590   chocolate td-636 td-636 tm-510 tp-5250 un-200   saber un-510   banter touch us-740 us-760 ux-265   rumor 2 ux-280 ux-300 ux-310 ux-390 ux-700 ux-830   glimmer ux-840   tritan v-111 vl-600 vn-150 vn-271 vs-660 vortex vs-740 vs-750   fathom vs-910   revolution 4g vs-920   spectrum vx-1000   migo vx-11000   env touch       vx-3200 vx-5300 vx-5400 vx-5500 vx-5600   accolade vx-6000 vx-6100 vx-7000 vx-7100   glance vx-8100 vx-8300 vx-8350 vx-8500   chocolate vx-8550   chocolate 2 vx-8575   chocolate touch vx-8600   chocolate flip vx-8700   shine vx-8800   venus vx-9000 vx-9100   env2 vx-9200   env3 vx-9600   versa vx-9700   dare     this  is beta update, if you found any bug or error during repair meid/esn  please report us. As well as if you found any unsupported phone please  contact me.   still not have volcanobox ? contact with you nearest gpgindustries distributor or reseller !!
>  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ويعطيك الف عافيه    
ويتبقى السؤال في الموضوع هل بوكس الفالكون يستطيع ان يقوم بفك شفرات الاجهزه المذكوره في موضوعك اخي الكريم

----------


## eslamdafer

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
هل من جديد في الموضوع المذكور 
وهل قمتم بفك شفره هذا النوع من الاجهزه 
Samsung-Galaxy-S-II-Epic-4G-Touch-SPH-D710 
أرجو افادتي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## eslamdafer

أخي العزيز محمد لقد قمت سابقاًَ بوضع رابط لبرنامج فالكون تولوس volcano tool
هل من الممكن استخدامه بدون البوكس *volcanobox*

----------


## yemeny_19

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## yemeny_19

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## yemeny_19

شكراا

----------


## Alsarhani

جميل مشكووووووور :Embarrassment:

----------

